

SR9009 - A new drug that mimics the beneficial effects of exercise - ParkerK
http://www.scripps.edu/newsandviews/e_20130729/burris.html

======
saidajigumi
IMO, the really interesting bit is this:

> The authors of the new study suggest that Rev-erbα affects muscle cells by
> promoting both the creation of new mitochondria (often referred to as the
> “power plants” of the cell) and the clearance of those mitochondria that are
> defective.

There's a research trend focusing on muscular strength and mass decline in
aging, tied to reduced mitochondrial activity[1]. I'm hopeful that treatments
along the lines of those described will produce improved physical and
cognitive quality of life for an aging population.

[1] E.g. search for journal article hits on "muscular strength mitochondria
aging" and similar.

